# قانون الإيمان المسيحي



## مفكر حر (5 يونيو 2011)

الإخوة و الأخوات الأعزاء :

أشعر أنني صرت الآن جاهزاً للبحث في لب القضية , بعد أن أجبتموني بكل محبة عن موقف المسيحية من الآخر , و علاقة الإنسان بالله و كيف تكون , و نظرة المسيحية للإنسان , و بساطة الصلاة و الحديث مع المسيح , و كثير من القضايا التي طرحتها في القسم من الأبسط  إلى الأعقد... الآن و إذا لم يكن لديكم مانع نتباحث معاً في قانون الإيمان المسيحي , أكتب ما فهمته و ما لم استوعبه و تصححون لي الخطأ و تجيبونني مشكورين على ما أجهل جوابه..

*تتناول بنود قانون الإيمان العقائد المسيحية التى تؤمن بها كل الكنائس المسيحية وهو يشتمل على أحدى عشر بند: 
1. الإيمان بوجود الله. 
2. الإيمان بوحدانية الله.
3. لاهوت الآب وعمله. 
4. ألوهية السيد المسيح الابن الكلمة. 
5. التجسد والفداء والخلاص بالصليب 
6. قيامة السيد المسيح وصعوده إلى السموات وجلوسه عن يمين الآب.
7. المجئ الثانى للسيد المسيح. 
8. لاهوت الروح القدس وعمله وعقيدة الانبثاق من الأب.
9. الإيمان بالكنيسة الواحدة المقدسة الجامعة الرسولية.
10. الإيمان بالمعمودية الواحدة لمغفرة الخطايا. 
11. قيامة الأموات والحياة الأخرى.*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يونيو 2011)

كل ماذكرته سيادتك صحيح 100%

وتحت أمرك فى الأسئلة عنه


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

*تمام وصحيح 100% 
اسأل عن اى حاجة مش فاهمها فيه 
*


----------



## أَمَة (5 يونيو 2011)

الرب يزيدك بركة فوق بركة.​ 
الله يحب المتواضعين والودعاء يا *مفكر *لأنه متواضع. ولهذا تجد نفسك تفهم في فترة قصيرة ما لم يقدر على فهمه المتكبرون في سنين. قال المسيح:​
متى الأصحاح 11 العدد 29 *تَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ.*​ 
وقد عرف داود ذلك بالوحي وقال:​ 


 المزامير الأصحاح 138 العدد 6 *لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ عَالٍ وَيَرَى الْمُتَوَاضِعَ. أَمَّا الْمُتَكَبِّرُ فَيَعْرِفُهُ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ*

.​​


----------



## مفكر حر (5 يونيو 2011)

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام إليكم ما فهمته من قانون الإيمان المسيحي :

1- الله موجود و قد عرفه البشر بطرق شتى , منهم بالاستدلال العقلي و المنطقي الذي يقول باستحالة رجحان احتمال وجود الكون على عدمه إلا بوجود مرجح و هذا المرجح هو الله , و أن الأسباب و العلل من ممكنات الوجود في هذا الكون تتالى حتى تصل في نهاية المطاف إلى علة أولى واجبة الوجود و لا علة قبلها لأن التسلسل اللانهائي باطل عقلاً.

و من الناس من عرف الله بالتأمل العميق في الكون بكل ما فيه من عظمة و إتقان في الصنعة فاستدل بالصنعة على الصانع و هو الله.

و من الناس من عرف الله بالرسل الذين أرسلهم الله مؤيدين بالمعجزات , و أنا كنت أعتبر من النوع الأول إلا أنني أجد نفسي الآن أميل لمعرفة الله بالرسل و الكتب السماوية فهي تعطي معرفة أوسع و تصوراً أدق عن الله أكثر بكثير من المعرفة البدائية التي تمنحها الطريقتان السابقتان.


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 يونيو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام إليكم ما فهمته من قانون الإيمان المسيحي :
> 
> 1- الله موجود و قد عرفه البشر بطرق شتى , منهم بالاستدلال العقلي و المنطقي الذي يقول باستحالة رجحان احتمال وجود الكون على عدمه إلا بوجود مرجح و هذا المرجح هو الله , و أن الأسباب و العلل من ممكنات الوجود في هذا الكون تتالى حتى تصل في نهاية المطاف إلى علة أولى واجبة الوجود و لا علة قبلها لأن التسلسل اللانهائي باطل عقلاً.
> 
> ...



اقراء هذا الانجيل وستجد ضالتك
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/John/​


----------



## مفكر حر (5 يونيو 2011)

2- و الله واحد , فلو تعددت الآلهة لتعددت إراداتها و بالتالي لتصارعت فيما بينها و اختل النظام الكوني و انهار , لذا لا بد أن يكون الله واحداً يملك كل الكون بما فيه و من فيه .

3- أما المقصود ب : لاهوت الأب و عمله فالعبارة غير واضحة تماماً , لكن فهمت منها أن الله قادر على كل شئ , و لا يعجزه عمل شئ , و هو غير مدرك بذاته من قبل البشر فلا يمكن للعقل البشري [ الجزء ] أن يحيط بالله [ الكل ]


----------



## مفكر حر (5 يونيو 2011)

4- و السيد المسيح حين يتحدث القانون عن ألوهيته فأعتقد و صححوا لي إن كنت مخطئاً أن ليس القصد منها أنه : مألوه بمعنى معبود , بل هو تجسد لله اللامدرك بشرياً , لكن جاء بصورة بشر ليتمكن البشر من التواصل معه [ رؤيته- الكلام معه..]
و فهمت من البنوة أنها مكانة السيد المسيح عند الله [ ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت] , أما الكلمة فأظن أن معناها هو حمل السيدة العذراء به بكلمة الله بدون رجل.


----------



## مفكر حر (5 يونيو 2011)

5- التجسد فهمته من البند الذي قبله و غايته أن يكون مدركاً من البشر , و الفداء هو افتداء السيد المسيح للبشرية بدمه لتغفر خطايا البشر , و أن من آمن أن المسيح افتداه بموته على الصليب فقد نال الخلاص.


----------



## مفكر حر (5 يونيو 2011)

6- و أن السيد المسيح قام من بين الأموات , و رفعه الله إليه و أجلسه عن يمينه و هو حي إلى الآن.
س1- هل مات السيد المسيح موتاً حقيقياً [ صعدت روحه للسماء ] أم موتاً مختلفاً عن موت البشر؟
س2- حين نقول بجلوس السيد المسيح عن يمين الله , و بنفس الوقت نعلم أن الله لا يحده زمان و لا مكان , هل المعنى مجازي أم حقيقي ؟


----------



## مفكر حر (5 يونيو 2011)

7- و سيأتي المسيح للأرض مرة ثانية ليدين العالم , و قد فهمت من ذلك انه ينقذ من قبلوه مخلصاً و آمنوا به أما الباقون فلا خلاص لهم.

س- هل هناك في المسيحية شئ عن ظهور مسيح دجال في نهاية الزمان لكن السيد المسيح يقتله ؟

8- نقطة الروح القدس غامضة بالنسبة لي إلى حد ما , هل يقصد به جبريل [جبرائيل رئيس الملائكة] ؟ و ما المقصود هنا بانبثاقه و عمله ؟


----------



## مفكر حر (5 يونيو 2011)

9- الكنيسة كما فهمت من موضوع سابق تطلق على مكان الصلاة و على جماعة المؤمنين , و رسولية أي أسسها أحد الرسل كبولس الرسول.

10- هل المعمودية هنا هي طقس التعميد الذي يتم في الكنيسة ؟ و هل لا تغفر الخطايا إلا بها ؟ و ماذا عمن لا تسمح له ظروف حياته الحالية بأن يعتمد ؟

11 - الأموات سوف يبعثون من جديد , و سيتحقق العدل حينها و ينال كل جزاء أفعاله في هذه الحياة , فإما ملكوت الله و إما الجحيم..

س- هل بعث الناس و حياتهم الأبدية للجسد و الروح أم للروح فقط ؟؟

ختاماً إخوتي و أخواتي الكرام :
ما أرجوه منكم ليس فقط الإجابة عن أسئلتي بل تصحيح الخاطئ من فهمي حتى أخرج من الموضوع و قد عرفت بشكل حقيقي قانون الإيمان المسيحي...
برجاء تقديم العون و المساعدة...


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> 6- و أن السيد المسيح قام من بين الأموات , و رفعه الله إليه و أجلسه عن يمينه و هو حي إلى الآن.
> س1- هل مات السيد المسيح موتاً حقيقياً [ صعدت روحه للسماء ] أم موتاً مختلفاً عن موت البشر؟
> س2- حين نقول بجلوس السيد المسيح عن يمين الله , و بنفس الوقت نعلم أن الله لا يحده زمان و لا مكان , هل المعنى مجازي أم حقيقي ؟



*موت المسيح كان حقيقى ولا يوجد شئ مجازى فيه عندما اسلم الروح على الصليب قال يا ابتاه فى يديك  استودع الروحى اى انه مات موتا حقيقيا وهذا كان يجب ان يتم ان يدخل المسيح فى الموت مثلما يموت باقى البشر لكى يقوم بعد ذلك من الموت منتصرا ويقيمنا معه من الموت 
هذا لايعنى بالطبع موت اللاهوت المتحد بناسوت المسيح اللاهوت لايموت لكن الذى مات هو الناسوت وايضا لايعنى انفصال اللاهوت عن الناسوت لحظة الموت 

بالنسبة لجلوس المسيح عن يمين الله فكلمة يمين فى الكتاب المقدس تستخدم مجازيا بمعنى القوة والعظمة فهى مكانة وليست مكان الله ليس عنده يمين وشمال حرفيا انما هى مكانة المسيح فى مركز القوة والعظمة 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> 4- و السيد المسيح حين يتحدث القانون عن ألوهيته فأعتقد و صححوا لي إن كنت مخطئاً أن ليس القصد منها أنه : مألوه بمعنى معبود , بل هو تجسد لله اللامدرك بشرياً , لكن جاء بصورة بشر ليتمكن البشر من التواصل معه [ رؤيته- الكلام معه..]
> و فهمت من البنوة أنها مكانة السيد المسيح عند الله [ ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت] , أما الكلمة فأظن أن معناها هو حمل السيدة العذراء به بكلمة الله بدون رجل.



*كلامك فى الاول عن ان المسيح هو تجسد الله للبشر وانه لم يكن مجرد انسان وتم تأليهه سليم جدا

لكن بالنسبة لتعبير كلمة الله ليس معناها  ان الحمل فى العذراء تم بكلمة الله او امر منه كلمة الله هو المسيح نفسه هو المسيح ذاته 
هو عقل الناطق وتعبير الله عن ذاته 
فعندما نقول كلمة الله نقصد بها المسيح ذاته كما يقول الكتاب فى البدء كان الكلمة وهنا يقصد المسيح 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> 7- و سيأتي المسيح للأرض مرة ثانية ليدين العالم , و قد فهمت من ذلك انه ينقذ من قبلوه مخلصاً و آمنوا به أما الباقون فلا خلاص لهم.
> 
> س- هل هناك في المسيحية شئ عن ظهور مسيح دجال في نهاية الزمان لكن السيد المسيح يقتله ؟
> 
> 8- نقطة الروح القدس غامضة بالنسبة لي إلى حد ما , هل يقصد به جبريل [جبرائيل رئيس الملائكة] ؟ و ما المقصود هنا بانبثاقه و عمله ؟



*المسيح سيأتى فى نهاية الزمان كديان ليدين الاحياء والاموات ويخلص من اتبعوه وقبلوه اما من رفضوه فهؤلاء بالفعل لاخلاص لهم 

لفظ المسيح الدجال لم يأتى ابدا فى الكتاب المقدس انما جاء ضد المسيح وضد المسيح هو اى شخص او تعليم ينفى تجسد المسيح او عمله او لاهوته او اى اراء هرطوقية من اى نوع هذا هو ضد المسيح يقول الكتاب 
كل روح لا يعترف  	بيسوع أنه قد جاء في الجسد فليس من الله، وهذا هو روح ضد المسيح *

*اذا هو اى روح او اى تعليم لايعترف بالمسيح او بتجسده مش شرط شخص معين او محدد 
كما ان المسيح لن يقتل احد لكن الجميع سوف يقف للدينونة الاخيرة امام كرسى المسيح لينال جزاء ما فعل 
**
الروح القدس ليس جبريل الروح القدس هو اقنوم من الاقانيم الثلاثة فى الثالوث الاقدس الروح القدس هو شخص الروح القدس وليس جبريل 
نحن نؤمن ان الله واحد مثلث الاقانيم الاب والابن والروح القدس والاقانيم الثلاثة متساوية فى الجوهر والقدرة والمجد والالوهيه انما متمايزة فى العمل فعمل الروح القدس يختلف ن عمل الاب يختلف عن عمل الابن لكنهم واحد فى الجوهر والالوهيه 
*


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 يونيو 2011)

متابع الحوار الرائع الراقى بين اختنا نانسى واخونا مفكر حر
ربنا يباركم​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يونيو 2011)

الحقيقة لم أقرأ هذه المداخلة من الأخ الكريم مفكر حر ، إلاَّ الآن

وهى أسئلة جميلة وأساسية ، وكانت دائماً موضع إهتمامنا جميعاً

ولكن كثرتها يحتاج لكثير من الوقت ، وهو شحيح جداً معى الآن ، لذلك إسمحلى أخى الفاضل بأن أرد بدون ترتيب ، لأن هذا هو الممكن الوحيد لى الآن

1 -- فلنبدأ بمعنى طبيعة الله 

فالله له طبيعته الخاصة ، فلا نتوقع أن تكون طبيعته متطابقة مع ما نعرفه نحن ونحيط به

ومعرفة طبيعة الله ، تستحيل على أى أحد ، لذلك لا يمكننا معرفة أى شيئ عنه ، إلاَّ من خلال إعلانه هو عن ذاته

2 --- فالعلاقة مع الله تبدأ - بعد البحث والإختبار الشخصى من خلال عمله معى أو مع آخرين أثق فى صدقهم - بتصديقه والإيمان به ، وبالتالى بكل ما يقوله 

ومن ذلك ، ما يقوله عن ذاته

3 -- فنحن لم نعرف طبيعة الله من خلال علومنا البشرية ، بل من خلال إعلانه عن ذاته

وهو أعلن أنه :

موجود بذاته (الآب)
عاقل  بعقله الذاتى (بكلمته أى الإبن )
حى بروحه (الروح القدس)

++++++

وتعبير : كلمة الله ، فى شكله الأصلى ، هو : "لوجوس" ، والتى تعنى الكلمة أو النطق أو المنطق والعقل

فهى لا تعنى مجردكلمة من الكلمات ، بل تعنى المنطق والعقل

ولأننا نقول أن العقل يتولد فى الذهن ، أو أن الكلمة تتولد فى الذهن ، لذلك نقول أنه :* "إبن الله" ، بمعنى العقل  الذاتى ، المتولد فى الذات الإلهية

فالمعنى معنوى وليس حسى مطلقاً
*
+++++ ملحوظة جانبية : تعبير : إبن الله ، له أكثر من معنى وإستخدام عندنا

فمنها المعنى الذاتى : إبن الله بحسب الطبيعة الذاتية ، أو ال "مونوجينيس" ، أى الإبن الواحد فى الجنس أو الجوهر الإلهى ، وهو ما نقوله بالإختصار : الإبن الوحيد ، أى الوحيد الذى من ذات الطبيعة الإلهية ، وهو اللوجوس أو الكلمة أو المنطق والعقل الذاتى

++ كما توجد إستخدامات أخرى ، بمعنى البنوة بالتبنى ، من خلال الإيمان والتمثل بالصفات المقدسة التى كمالها هو الله ، فهى بنوة بالمشابهة ، وليست بحسب الجوهر

+++++++ ونكتفى بهذا ، لحين سماع تعليقك عليه


----------



## My Rock (6 يونيو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> 3- أما المقصود ب : لاهوت الأب و عمله فالعبارة غير واضحة تماماً , لكن فهمت منها أن الله قادر على كل شئ , و لا يعجزه عمل شئ , و هو غير مدرك بذاته من قبل البشر فلا يمكن للعقل البشري [ الجزء ] أن يحيط بالله [ الكل ]



المقصود هنا تساوي الأقانيم، فالله الآب، اي الله الموجود، له قدرة الخلق.
فالله خالق. فالآب يخلق بكلمته ويحي الخليقة بروحه. فعملية الخلق مثلاً، عملية إلهية خاصة بالله الواحد لكنها في نفس الوقت عملية منسوبة لكل أقنوم أيضاً (حاول ان لا تدخل في دوامة الفصل والتجزئة بين الأقانيم)


----------



## مفكر حر (7 يونيو 2011)

أختي الفاضلة نانسي :

إذاً موت السيد المسيح كان موتاً حقيقياً و ليس مجازياً , يعني صعدت روحه إلى الله و عادت في اليوم الثالث .

و الجلوس على يمين الله معناه مجازي و هو المكانة العظيمة.

السيد المسيح هو الكلمة.

الروح القدس ليس جبرائيل رئيس الملائكة [ و على فكرة هذا الاعتقاد شائع عند كثيرين]


----------



## مفكر حر (7 يونيو 2011)

أستاذي الفاضل مكرم :

حتى الآن أنت أول من قدم لي تصوراً [ طبعاً لا يمكن إدراك طبيعة الله من قبل الإنسان ] , و لكن هو توضيح مبسط للأقانيم الثلاثة :

ذات الله يعبر عنها بالآب

كلمة الله يعبر عنها بالإبن

روح الله يعبر عنها بالروح القدس

و قولك أن المعنى هنا : معنوي و ليس حسي يثبت قطعاً أن المسيحية ديانة توحيدية كما جاء في قانون الإيمان : نؤمن بان الله موجود و أنه واحد , و رد على شبهة تعدد الآلهة..

و قد قدمت لي شرحاً جميلاً لمعاني البنوة في المسيحية .


----------



## مفكر حر (7 يونيو 2011)

تعبير آخر للزعيم وضح المسألة في ذهني أكثر :

الآب خالق , يخلق بكلمته و يحيي بروحه .

و النصيحة بعدم الدخول في دوامة الفصل و التجزئة بين الأقانيم معبرة جداً , 
و أفهم منها أن قولي :

الله يخلق و يحيي هو كقولي الآب يخلق بكلمته و يحيي بروحه , و ألفاظ قانون الإيمان المسيحي وضعت لحفظ العقيدة من الهرطقة [كما جاء في احد مواضيع المنتدى الهامة]
أما طبيعة الله فأكبر من أن تشرحها آلاف المجلدات ..


----------



## Desert Rose (7 يونيو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> أختي الفاضلة نانسي :





مفكر حر قال:


> إذاً موت السيد المسيح كان موتاً حقيقياً و ليس مجازياً , يعني صعدت روحه إلى الله و عادت في اليوم الثالث .
> 
> و الجلوس على يمين الله معناه مجازي و هو المكانة العظيمة.
> 
> ...


 
*نعم يا عزيزى مفكر موت المسيح على الصليب كان حقيقى انفصلت روحه الانسانية عن جسدة الانسانى ولكن كما قلت لك اللاهوت لم ايفارقة ابدا ولا لحظة حتى فى لحظة انفصال روح المسيح الانسانية عن جسده الانسانى *


*مظبوط كلامك عن المكانة فهو ليس مكان حرفى انما مكانة *

*الروح القدس ليس جبرائيل ولا اى رئيس ملائكة ولا اى ملاك *
*الروح القدس هو الاقنوم الثالث في الثالوث الأقدس  *
*الروح القدس إله واحد مع الآب والإبن  بدون إنفصال*
*الروح القدس خالق والملاك جبرائيل مخلوق*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (7 يونيو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> إذاً موت السيد المسيح كان موتاً حقيقياً و ليس مجازياً , يعني صعدت روحه إلى الله و عادت في اليوم الثالث.



*تعريف الموت: هو إنفصال الروح البشرية عن الجسد البشري. هذا سيحدث لنا جميعا عندما نموت. لكن الفرق في المسيح أن اللاهوت متحد بروح المسيح البشرية وجسده، فعند إنفصال الروح عن الجسد بالموت على الصليب لم ينفصل اللاهوت عن كل منهما. وبسبب قدرة اللاهوت وحده عادت الروح الى الجسد فقام المسيح من بين الأموات.
*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يونيو 2011)

*توضيح أخي الحبيب ، هناك فرق بين تعبير "ابن الآب" ، وبين تعبير "ابن الله" ، أما الثانية فأشبه ما تكون بمعنى من الله ، وأما الأولى تعني أن الابن مولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور ، طبعاً الكلمة مجازية وليس ولادة كالبشر ، ولدينا انبثاق الروح القدس من الآب قبل كل الدهور ، وهذا هو الإله الأزلي ، وهكذا هو منذ البدء ، قد لا يتسع العقل البشري لهذه الفكرة بالكامل .*
*لكل أقنوم كل مقدرات الأقنومين الآخرين . الآب يخلق بالابن في الروح القدس ، الجوهر الإلهي واحد .*
*لا أدري إن كنت تعرف مفهوم إينفينيتي (اللانهائي) في الرياضيات ، هو أسهل ما ساعدني على استيعاب 3 غير محدودين في واحد غير محدود .*
*وسأقدم لك كتاباً سيفيدك جداً لا أدري إن كان أحد قد قدمه لك من قبل :*
http://www.coptology.com/Theology/downloads/Dialogue_About_Trinity.pdf


----------



## مفكر حر (10 يونيو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *لا أدري إن كنت تعرف مفهوم إينفينيتي (اللانهائي) في الرياضيات ، هو أسهل ما ساعدني على استيعاب 3 غير محدودين في واحد غير محدود .*
> *وسأقدم لك كتاباً سيفيدك جداً لا أدري إن كان أحد قد قدمه لك من قبل :*
> http://www.coptology.com/Theology/downloads/Dialogue_About_Trinity.pdf


 
أخي الغالي الأنطاكي :

مفهوم اللانهاية [-, + لا نهاية ] يهدم فكرة وجود الله من أساسها .. لن أتوسع هنا في هذه النقطة لأن كل أفكاري اللادينية و الرافضة لتصور الإله في الأديان الإبراهيمية قد اشتعلت في رأسي من جديد .. فلا ينفع أن أدخل في تفاصيل قانون الإيمان المسيحي بعدما وجدت أن قناعاتي اللادينية راسخة و طفت على سطح تفكيري بشراسة هذه الفترة..و لا أريد أن أشوش على عقيدة إخوتي و أخواتي الكرام في المنتدى و الذين لم أجد منهم إلا أجمل معاملة...


----------



## أَمَة (10 يونيو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> أخي الغالي الأنطاكي :





مفكر حر قال:


> مفهوم اللانهاية [-, + لا نهاية ] يهدم فكرة وجود الله من أساسها .. لن أتوسع هنا في هذه النقطة لأن كل أفكاري اللادينية و الرافضة لتصور الإله في الأديان الإبراهيمية قد اشتعلت في رأسي من جديد .. فلا ينفع أن أدخل في تفاصيل قانون الإيمان المسيحي بعدما وجدت أن قناعاتي اللادينية راسخة و طفت على سطح تفكيري بشراسة هذه الفترة..و لا أريد أن أشوش على عقيدة إخوتي و أخواتي الكرام في المنتدى و الذين لم أجد منهم إلا أجمل معاملة...


 
أنت الآن داخل في حرب روحية يا *مفكر* وسببها أنك تفكر. لأن عدو الخلاص لا يريدك ان تفكر بل يريدك أنت وغيرك من الذين تركوا الإسلام أن يبقيَ عليكم في سلطانه الذي أسسه بالكذب منذ بداية العالم حين كذَّبَ كلام الله وقال لحواء: "لن تموتا" . فإذا فَلَتَ إنسانٌ من الإسلام، يجد له اللادينية أو الإلحاد وغيرها من البدع المنتشرة في العالم والتي ليس فيها معرفة الله الحق.

[Q-BIBLE]


 يوحنا الأصحاح 8 العدد 44 أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَبٍ هُوَ *إِبْلِيسُ* وَشَهَوَاتِ أَبِيكُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا. ذَاكَ *كَانَ قَتَّالاً لِلنَّاسِ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَقٌّ*. *مَتَى تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ فَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِمَّا لَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذَّابِ*. [/Q-BIBLE]

أي شيء، المهم أن لا يجد ذلك الإنسان *الطريق والحق* فلا يكون له *حياة *لكي لا يخلص منه:

[Q-BIBLE]

 يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 6 *قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ*: «*أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي. *[/Q-BIBLE]

إحذر لنفسك يا* مفكر ولا تستسلم له*. أفكارك اللادينية والرافضة ليست منك. 

نصيحتي لك أن تأخذ فترة تكون فيها مع نفسك ومع الله الذي لا ترفضه. تكلم معه كما فعل الكثيرون من قبلك عندما وصلوا مرحلة من اليأس والقنوط فظيعة ومؤلمة جدا.

أشكي له ما تعانيه بكل صدق ولا تخجل من ذلك. لأنه لو كان غير موجود كما تعتقد لن تخسر شيئا وقل لنفسك انك كنت تفكر مع ذاتك. ولكن بما *أنه موجود ويحبك* تأكد أن صلاتك لن تطول لو أنت تابعت كما بدأت، لأن الرب الإله صادق بكلمته وأمين في وعده:

[Q-BIBLE]


 لوقا الأصحاح 11 العدد 9* وَأَنَا أَقُولُ لَكُمُ*: *اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ*. [/Q-BIBLE]

صلواتي من أجلك يا مفكر.


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (10 يونيو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> مفهوم اللانهاية [-, + لا نهاية ] يهدم فكرة وجود الله من أساسها .. لن أتوسع هنا في هذه النقطة لأن كل أفكاري اللادينية و الرافضة لتصور الإله في الأديان الإبراهيمية قد اشتعلت في رأسي من جديد .. فلا ينفع أن أدخل في تفاصيل قانون الإيمان المسيحي بعدما وجدت أن قناعاتي اللادينية راسخة و طفت على سطح تفكيري بشراسة هذه الفترة..و لا أريد أن أشوش على عقيدة إخوتي و أخواتي الكرام في المنتدى و الذين لم أجد منهم إلا أجمل معاملة...



*أخي مفكر سأقول لك شيئا. في الدين المسيحي العقل وحده لن يوصلك الى الله، ولكن أيضا ليس ديننا ضد العقل ورافضا له. الصيغة الصحيحة هي أن العقل سيقودك بنسبة كبيرة في طريقك الى الله، أي أن ما أعطانا الله أن نفهمه بعقولنا البشرية سنفهمه بالعقل ولكن هناك أمور نسمّيها أسرارا (الثالوث والتجسد والفداء) وهي أمور لا تضاد العقل ولكنها غير موسوعة به ولكذلك عدم فهمها لا يعني أنها خطأ.

سأعطيك مثالا: هل "أذكى" نبات يفهم "أبسط" نملة؟ لا. هل "أذكى" أسد يفهم "أبسط" طفل؟ لا. هل "أذكى" إنسان يفهم الله؟ لا. هذا من ناحية العقل. قداسة البابا شنودة بطريرك الأقباط له قول جميل عن الله: "قد لا أفهم الله لكنني حتما أشعر به" وهذا حقيقي جدا.

الأمثلة التي نعطيك إياها ويعطيك إياها الإخوة (مثال اللانهاية وغيرها) هي أمثلة لتقريب الفكرة وليس لحصرها. عندما نقول أن ولادة الابن من الآب هي كخروج النهر من البحر فهي صيغة توضيحية وليست لحصر الفكرة بهذا المثال، يعني لو كان المثال خاطئا فهذا لا يعني أن الفكرة نفسها خطأ.

فهمتني حبيبي؟

سلام المسيح الذي يفوق العقول معاك.*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 يونيو 2011)

إقتباس : ((الروح القدس ليس جبرائيل رئيس الملائكة [ و على فكرة هذا الاعتقاد شائع عند كثيرين]))

++++++

تعليق صغير ، عن تعبير : "عند كثيرين" ، فأرجو ملاحظة أن هذه الكثرة ليست من داخل المسيحية ،فمع الأسف توجد تعبيرات كثيرة خاطئة عند الإخوة المسلمين ، ولا يمكن نحاسبة المسيحية عليها ، ولكنها بالفعل تصنع تشويشاً وتعوق الفهم السريع للمسيحية ، ونحن نعتبر التشويشات من الشيطان ، لتتويه البشر عن الحق

++ وأما فى الإنجيل ، فالروح القدس له صفات الإلوهية كلها ، ولكن هذا موضوع آخر ، نقتصر فيه على هذه الكلمات لعدم التشويش .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 يونيو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> أخي الغالي الأنطاكي :
> 
> مفهوم اللانهاية [-, + لا نهاية ] يهدم فكرة وجود الله من أساسها .. لن أتوسع هنا في هذه النقطة لأن كل أفكاري اللادينية و الرافضة لتصور الإله في الأديان الإبراهيمية قد اشتعلت في رأسي من جديد .. فلا ينفع أن أدخل في تفاصيل قانون الإيمان المسيحي بعدما وجدت أن قناعاتي اللادينية راسخة و طفت على سطح تفكيري بشراسة هذه الفترة..و لا أريد أن أشوش على عقيدة إخوتي و أخواتي الكرام في المنتدى و الذين لم أجد منهم إلا أجمل معاملة...



+++++++++++++++++++++

لا تشويش نهائياً أخى العزيز

فنحن نفرِّق بين أقوال الفلاسفة ، وبين الإعلان الإلهى فى الكتاب المقدس

فالله أعلن عن ذاته ، بأنه الأزلى ، ولم يكن إعلانه مبنياً على فلسفات الفلاسفة ، بل على صدقه ، وعلى قدرته على إثبات كلامه بأعماله المعجزية

فمعجزات الله تثبت كلامه

لذلك قال : إم لم تؤمنوا من أجل الكلام ، فآمنوا من أجل الأعمال ، لأن أعماله تثبت قدرته على كل شيئ

++++ أما بخصوص العقل ، فمثلما قال إخوتى الأحباء ، فالعقل يقودنا لمعرفة وجود خالق واحد ، بسبب تناسق الكون كله (من أصغر ذدرة إلى أكبر مجرة) فى نظام واحد (وأعتقد أنه سبق الإسهاب جداً فى هذه النقطة بالذات ، ولكن قد يكون ذلك فى موضوع آخر)


----------



## مفكر حر (11 يونيو 2011)

> نصيحتي لك أن تأخذ فترة تكون فيها مع نفسك ومع الله الذي لا ترفضه. تكلم معه كما فعل الكثيرون من قبلك عندما وصلوا مرحلة من اليأس والقنوط فظيعة ومؤلمة جدا.
> 
> أشكي له ما تعانيه بكل صدق ولا تخجل من ذلك. لأنه لو كان غير موجود كما تعتقد لن تخسر شيئا وقل لنفسك انك كنت تفكر مع ذاتك. ولكن بما *أنه موجود ويحبك* تأكد أن صلاتك لن تطول لو أنت تابعت كما بدأت، لأن الرب الإله صادق بكلمته وأمين في وعده


 
أختي الفاضلة أمة :
أدق عبارة قلتيها لي : لو أنك تابعت كما بدأت ...
بدأ إيماني بسيطاً خالياً من التعقيدات .. صلوات بسيطة و حديث مع الله بلهجتي العامية لا تفصح فيه و لا تكلف , و حب و انبهار لا حدود لهما بالسيد المسيح و قراءة كلامه في الأناجيل..
لو وقفت هنا لارتحت .. أين أنا أصلاً من خوض نقاش في قانون الإيمان المسيحي و الذي تشمل نقاطه كل او أغلب محاور اللاهوت !! 

و كما قال الإخوة الأفاضل كيرلس و مكرم ..ليس الأمر عقلياً بحتاً .. هو تجربة و اختبار .. لا أجد حلاً لما أنا فيه إلا العودة إلى شكل الإيمان البسيط الذي لمسته أول مرة و أثر في نفسي إيجابياً لأبعد الحدود..


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> أختي الفاضلة أمة :
> أدق عبارة قلتيها لي : لو أنك تابعت كما بدأت ...
> بدأ إيماني بسيطاً خالياً من التعقيدات .. صلوات بسيطة و حديث مع الله بلهجتي العامية لا تفصح فيه و لا تكلف , و حب و انبهار لا حدود لهما بالسيد المسيح و قراءة كلامه في الأناجيل..
> لو وقفت هنا لارتحت .. أين أنا أصلاً من خوض نقاش في قانون الإيمان المسيحي و الذي تشمل نقاطه كل او أغلب محاور اللاهوت !!
> ...



++++++++++++++++++++++++++

أخى المفكر الحر

إسمحلى أن أذكرك -وليس بين الإخوة حرج- بأننا هنا قد سبقنا وأوضحنا لسيادتك ، بأن الشيطان يُدخل الإنسان فى تفريعات كثيرة تحتوى متاهات بلا عدد ، مثلها مثل بيت جحا 
والذى يسمع له ، يتوه 

 والخروج من المتاهة لا تحتاج إلاَّ لما أرشدك الله إليه من خلال ضميرك الأمين

وهو الرجوع للمسيح ذاته ، فإنه هو  الحق البسيط بلا تعقيد ولا تهاويل ، النقى بلا غشاوة ولا ضباب
وأجمل مثال لسقوط الغشاوة عن العينين - بقوة المسيح - هو ماحدث مع شاول الطرسوسى ، إذ سقطت غشاوة عن عينيه فعلاً وليس مجازاً ، وذلك عندما قبل الإيمان بالمسيح الإله المتجسد المخلص


----------



## Desert Rose (11 يونيو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> أختي الفاضلة أمة :
> أدق عبارة قلتيها لي : لو أنك تابعت كما بدأت ...
> بدأ إيماني بسيطاً خالياً من التعقيدات .. صلوات بسيطة و حديث مع الله بلهجتي العامية لا تفصح فيه و لا تكلف , و حب و انبهار لا حدود لهما بالسيد المسيح و قراءة كلامه في الأناجيل..
> لو وقفت هنا لارتحت .. أين أنا أصلاً من خوض نقاش في قانون الإيمان المسيحي و الذي تشمل نقاطه كل او أغلب محاور اللاهوت !!
> ...



*اخى العزيز مفكر هذة الحروب الفكرية امر طبيعى جدا يحدث مع الجميع ليس معك انت فقط 
ولكن كل انسان وعلى حسب نقط الضعف فى تفكيره يدخل منها ابليس 
نصيحة اخوية لك الان وانت فى بداية الطريق 
ركز مع المسيح يامفكر ركز معاه هو فقط ركز فى شخصة البسيط المتواضع الحنان المحب 
المسيح انا اعتبره السهل الممتنع بمعنى انه لم يكن استاذا لاهوتيا يلقى محاضرات فى علم اللاهوت بالرغم من انه كلى العلم والقدرة 
لكن المسيح كان بيعيش وسط الناس ويتفاعل ويؤثر ويحب ويحنو ويشفى ويعلم تعاليم اسمى تعاليم عرفتها البشرية 
ركز مع شخص المسيح يامفكر واختبره اختبار ايمانى قلبى 
*


----------



## Critic (12 يونيو 2011)

> أختي الفاضلة أمة :
> أدق عبارة قلتيها لي : لو أنك تابعت كما بدأت ...
> بدأ إيماني بسيطاً خالياً من التعقيدات .. صلوات بسيطة و حديث مع الله بلهجتي العامية لا تفصح فيه و لا تكلف , و حب و انبهار لا حدود لهما بالسيد المسيح و قراءة كلامه في الأناجيل..
> لو وقفت هنا لارتحت .. أين أنا أصلاً من خوض نقاش في قانون الإيمان المسيحي و الذي تشمل نقاطه كل او أغلب محاور اللاهوت !!
> ...


*هناك مقولة لاحدالاباء مفداها :*
*بينما يتناظر علماء اللاهوت يتتسلل البسطاء الى الملكوت*
*العلم الذى لن يبنى و سيؤثر سلبيا و فى غير اوانه هو العلم الذى وصفه الكتاب بانه "ينفخ"*
*و الكتاب نفسه يعلمنا "كونوا بسطاء كالحمام"*
*تمسك بايمانك البسيط فما احلاه*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يونيو 2011)

> أخي الغالي الأنطاكي :
> 
> مفهوم اللانهاية [-, + لا نهاية ] يهدم فكرة وجود الله من أساسها .. لن أتوسع هنا في هذه النقطة لأن كل أفكاري اللادينية و الرافضة لتصور الإله في الأديان الإبراهيمية قد اشتعلت في رأسي من جديد .. فلا ينفع أن أدخل في تفاصيل قانون الإيمان المسيحي بعدما وجدت أن قناعاتي اللادينية راسخة و طفت على سطح تفكيري بشراسة هذه الفترة..و لا أريد أن أشوش على عقيدة إخوتي و أخواتي الكرام في المنتدى و الذين لم أجد منهم إلا أجمل معاملة...


*أخي الحبيب ، إن كنت تعاني من اختلاط رواسب الأفكار السابقة ، وتعتقد أنها قادرة على نقض المسيحية لديك في أي فكرة كانت تستطيع طرحها في قسم الشبهات لنساعدك في نقاشها حين ترتب أفكارك .*
*بالنسبة للانهاية قصدت عملية الجمع : إينفينيتي + إينفينيتي + إينفينيتي = إينفينيتي*

*وأتمنى أن تكون قد اطلعت على الكتاب الذي قدمته لك .*
*محبتي*


----------



## أَمَة (13 يونيو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> أختي الفاضلة أمة :
> أدق عبارة قلتيها لي : لو أنك تابعت كما بدأت ...
> بدأ إيماني بسيطاً خالياً من التعقيدات .. صلوات بسيطة و حديث مع الله بلهجتي العامية لا تفصح فيه و لا تكلف , و حب و انبهار لا حدود لهما بالسيد المسيح و قراءة كلامه في الأناجيل..
> لو وقفت هنا لارتحت .. أين أنا أصلاً من خوض نقاش في قانون الإيمان المسيحي و الذي تشمل نقاطه كل او أغلب محاور اللاهوت !!
> ...




أخي* مفكر*

متأكدة أنه سيكون لك ليس عودة بل عودتان ... 
الأولى الى أحضان المسيح عن طريق صلواتك البسيطة وحديثك مع الرب الإله الذي أحببته بدون تكلف ... 
والثانية للمشاركة مجددا لتفرح قلوبنا بخبر ثبات إيمانك. 

أعدك أني لن انقطع عن الصلاة من أجلك، وكلي يقين أن هناك كثيرين من الاعضاء يصلون من أجلك أيضا.

وحتى عودتك اهديك هذا المقطع من إنجيل متى الأصحاح 11:

*25*. فِي ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ قَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَحْمَدُكَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ رَبُّ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ لأَنَّكَ أَخْفَيْتَ هَذِهِ عَنِ الْحُكَمَاءِ وَالْفُهَمَاءِ وَأَعْلَنْتَهَا لِلأَطْفَالِ.
*26*. نَعَمْ أَيُّهَا الآبُ لأَنْ هَكَذَا صَارَتِ الْمَسَرَّةُ أَمَامَكَ.
*27*. كُلُّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَبِي وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الاِبْنَ إِلاَّ الآبُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الآبَ إِلاَّ الاِبْنُ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ الاِبْنُ أَنْ يُعْلِنَ لَهُ.
*28*. تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ.
*29*. اِحْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ.
*30*. لأَنَّ نِيرِي هَيِّنٌ وَحِمْلِي خَفِيفٌ».


----------



## مفكر حر (13 يونيو 2011)

أشكر كافة الإخوة و الأخوات الأفاضل الذين شرفوني بالمرور و المشاركة:flowers:




> إسمحلى أن أذكرك -وليس بين الإخوة حرج- بأننا هنا قد سبقنا وأوضحنا لسيادتك ، بأن الشيطان يُدخل الإنسان فى تفريعات كثيرة تحتوى متاهات بلا عدد ، مثلها مثل بيت جحا
> والذى يسمع له ، يتوه
> 
> والخروج من المتاهة لا تحتاج إلاَّ لما أرشدك الله إليه من خلال ضميرك الأمين


 
طبعاً لا حرج أستاذي الفاضل مكرم , و أنا أعتبرك معلماً و ليس أخاً فقط ... 

*



المسيح انا اعتبره السهل الممتنع بمعنى انه لم يكن استاذا لاهوتيا يلقى محاضرات فى علم اللاهوت بالرغم من انه كلى العلم والقدرة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*جملتك هذه أختي الفاضلة نانسي لا تقل في روعتها و بلاغتها عن جملة الأخت أمة :
(( لو أنك تابعت كما بدأت ))
و فعلاً بالرجوع إلى الجمل التي قالها السيد المسيح في الأناجيل الأربعة , نجد أنه بجمل قليلة أرسى قواعد جليلة , مع قدرته على الإتيان بكتاب من مئات الآلاف من الصفحات فيه كل التفاصيل و تفاصيل التفاصيل ..لكنه لم يفعل .. و أظن من خلال تفكيري في الأيام الماضية أن الحكمة من ذلك تكمن في أن كثرة المعلومات تصيب معظم البشر بحالة من [ سوء الهضم العقلي ] إن جاز التعبير .. و هو ما عبر عنه الأخ الكريم كريتيك بجملة تفوق بروعتها كل ما سبق :
*



بينما يتناظر علماء اللاهوت يتتسلل البسطاء الى الملكوت

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
بعد كل ما سبق أفهم معنى :

[Q-BIBLE]وقال : الحق أقول لكم : إن لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الأولاد فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السماوات[/Q-BIBLE]

أخي الفاضل الأنطاكي :

طرح مفهوم اللانهاية لا يتعلق بالإيمان المسيحي وحده بل بالإيمان بالله عموماً , فأكثر برهان عقلي استند إليه دائماً هو البرهان القائم على بطلان التسلسل اللانهائي : و هو يقوم على فكرة إرجاع العلل إلى الخلف بمعنى أن لكل علة علة قبلها , حتى نصل إلى علة لا علة لها و هي : العلة الأولى = الله...مفهوم اللانهاية و الحديث هنا عن [ - لانهاية] ينسف البرهان السابق من اساسه فقد يحتج به بان العلل تتسلسل في القدم إلى مالانهاية فليس هناك علة أولى ... هذه كانت نقطة التشويش..حللتها ببساطة : لا أريد الفكرتين السابقتين أساساً!! لأنه من خلق الزمن ؟ الله , بالتالي هذا الإسقاط البشري لفكرة الزمن على الله الذي لا يقارن بالبشر و لا تنطبق عليه مفاهيمهم إلا كمجاز لتوضيح الفكرة هو ليس محكوماً بزمننا أصلاً..
تقبلوا تحياتي:flowers:


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يونيو 2011)

*سَلاَمُ اللهِ الَّذِي يَفُوقُ كُلَّ عَقْلٍ ، يَحْفَظُ قُلُوبَكُمْ وَأَفْكَارَكُمْ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ.​*
فيلبي الأصحاح 4 العدد 7​


----------

